# Cornwall etc - Need to book for Easter?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Planning to head to Devon, Cornwall, Somerset and New Forest for 10 days.

Will we need to pre book sites, or do you think we'll be able to just turn up and get in somewhere, even although it's Easter?

Oh, and are we trying to cover too big an area in 10 days?

Thanks


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

*cornwall etc need to book for easter*

if you are looking for a site in the newforest i can recomend blacknowle in brockenhurst it is a caravan club site and very nice, but you will have to book have a look on there site you wont be disapointed,have a nice holiday where ever you go .


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

hebez, I'm going to the CC site at Totnes for Easter. It is a handy town site.

As far as your question about distance my gut feel is yes you are. I would concentrate on Devon, [west of Exmouth], and Cornwall or Somerset, Devon, [east of Exmouth], Dorset and New Forest.

I do not think you will have any trouble getting a pitch from Easter Moday evening onwards but for popular sites you may need to book for Easter.

Ray


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Blacknowle cc is fully booked (according to website) we're booked in at Setthorns for easter first time in new forest really looking forward to it

Guy


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

setthorns is a nice site in the forest, if you have bikes take them as there are some good cycle trails as well as lots of forest trails to walks,


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I booked for Easterat the beginning of January for a site in Truro and he only had two pitches left so I suggest you book sooner rather than later.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if you are planning to follow the coast from minehead to poole thats around 550 miles 
you will need to book for north devon, around the newquay area, east devon area for the easter w/end 
chapter


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Quick answer, as you can see, advisable to book, Easter usually a popular time for short breaks and some sites only take bookings for five days, also, in my opinion, you are trying to cover too wide an area in ten days to appreeciate each County.

Best of Luck

Jenny


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope you have a nice holiday but easter weekend may require booking.
I think you should check the mileages. I am sure you do not want to sit on your bum too much. :wink: 
I have given up on easter hols. Usually cold and wet with lots of kids about.

dave p


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have given up on easter hols. Usually cold and wet with lots of kids about.
> 
> dave p


Dave, do you want to join my group? :lol: Ray


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello,

If you have a chance have a little look at the blog I wrote after our holiday to Cornwall this summer -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-638.html

Maybe it will provide some helpful pointers on places to visit & where to stay.

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Cornwall will be busy but if your prepared to ring round you will get in somewhere.
Phill
(from Birmingham)


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Unless you don't want your feet to touch the ground I fear you are planning too much. Do you want to spend the whole time driving from A - B or to explore the area you are visiting? Any of the areas you list are worthy of a longer stay rather than the 2.5 day average you are giving yourself. As a local resident in Mid-Devon I would say that the Easter weekend gets pretty busy in the more touristy areas, especially if the weather should happen to turn out to be good, but there will be space for you somewhere. I would book for the long weekend, but not worry too much about the later days. There are lots of small sites (Cl's and the like) but many of them don't have hardstanding which you might want at the time of year in question.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, we've came to our senses and realised that we were trying to fit too much and too big an area into the one trip.

The plan has been trimmed back a good bit, and as it's Easter I thought it sensible to book ahead (something we don't do very often). We will save the bits we've missed and do them on another trip.

So our Easter excursion has shaped up as follows:

Following on from the Newark Show;

Longleat CC Site - 3 nights (Tesco vouchers to do LL House & Safari Park)
NF - Black Knowl CC site - 1 night (via Stonehenge)
NF - Setthorns - 2 nights (Explore NF by bike)
Lyme Regis - The Shrubbery - 2 nights (Monkey World en-route, LR, Beer Head, Sidmouth, River Cottage Canteen)
Cheddar Gorge CC site - 2 nights (Either Cheddar Gorge or Wookey Hole)

Then onto the Shepton Mallet Show.

Thanks to eveyone for your suggestions.
How does that sound for a plan?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*easter*

Sounds like a plan  if you get a chance from monkey world if you have time try taking the coast road from west of Dorchester(turn left off A35 on entrance to Winterbourne Abbas) to west bay via Hardys monument(spectacular view if clear day), Abbotsbury (too early for baby swans), Swyre,Burton bradstock (views of Chessil beach) then back on A35 to Lyme regis, roads throughout Dorset will be very busy over Easter as normal I expect but enjoy your stay, you no doubt will find somewhere that you will want to come back to but dont tell everyone :-# 
Chris


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds like an excellant schedule Hezbez, me I am booked into Highlands End just west of West Bay for the Easter break. Enjoy your trip.

Jenny


----------

